# Why do all of my post have this strange code attached?



## xplate (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey folks, 
Just wondering why all of my post attaches all of this strange computer code? Am I doing something wrong? 
Here is an example:
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

xplate; 

Hopefully Greg will see this and give you specifics. Basically, certain browsers have a nasty habit of dumping random code into posts on this forum. I don't know the specific browsers myself, but others can name them for you. I use IE9, but with the compatability code turned on for IE8. That helps prevent some other problems which can occur between my browser and the forum software. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

chrome dumps that code, does it to me also


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

It happens to me too, but I'm not blaming Chrome--I visit a lot of different internet forum sites, and this is the only one where I have this issue. It's been an issue for a while now, and nothing ever changes. I've actually taken to posting in HTML, because then I can edit it out. I'm not using the HTML editor on this post, and it doesn't doesn't happen every time. 
I'm both a user here and a "content provider." It's one of the reasons I let my 1st class membership lapse--the total lack of interest in fixing or addressing this annoying inconvenience. 

Next time it happens, take a look at the source code for the page, and see all the other junk the forum software dumps into your post . The thing you see is a bit of CSS code
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Ok, there it is! Now to fix the post I have to hit edit, go into HTML mode, and cut those lines out. 

Meanwhile, it's not like Chrome is some kind of oddball fringe browser--it's the single most popular web browser in use today: 

Browser Statistics Month by Month (http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp) 

March 2012	
Internet Explorer	
18.9 % 

Firefox
36.3 %

Chrome
37.3 %

Safari4.4 %

Opera 2.3 %


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2012)

I post in normal mode, then I check if there's any messy code in my post. If so, I go to HTML view and take out the CSS thingy. 

I'm using Chrome. 

Very, very annoying.. One of the reasons I don't post that often.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm looking in to upgrading the editor this weekend. That should resolve all the problems with IE9 and Chrome when posting. I'm setting up a test environment today to look into it.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you!


@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Statistics can be "played with".

I'll agree on one Chrome statistic, it's the single most PROFFERED and ACCIDENTALLY INSTALLED browser in the world. So many programs offer to install it, and many people forget to uncheck all the check boxes for additional software to be installed.

If I had a buck for every time I had to uncheck "install google chrome"... I'd have a nice nest egg.

I go by statistics of who used the web site.

Here are actual statistics on people using my web site, which gets several hundred hits a day minimum.

Remember that "google" also includes a lot of cell phone browsers on Android phones.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like the various flavors of IE still rule the day with 39.5 %.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You betcha... shows how many more pc's are sold than macs... also, ie9 will eventually be "better" 

IE is too firmly entrenched in the operating system itself to ever go away... and microsoft is too big to not try to dominate the market. 

Notice that IE6 is almost completely gone, and the IE 7 people have finally wised up and gone to 8... when the IE8 share drops and get's added to IE9, you will know that most of the die hard XP people are gone. 

Also remember that safari is alive and well on the iphone and ipad... because it is one of the few browsers working on the IOS. 

The way I know that people are browsing my site with pads and iphones is this data plus the resolutions used when viewing my site:


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

IE is too firmly entrenched in the operating system itself to ever go away... and microsoft is too big to not try to dominate the market.I agree. I'm one of those who use IE primarily because it's already preloaded and I'm used to it and too lazy to spend a lot of time farting around with something new. Besides, in the old days, loading different browsers on a system could cause problems in the system. That may not be true any longer, but old habits die hard. Notice that IE6 is almost completely gone, and the IE 7 people have finally wised up and gone to 8... when the IE8 share drops and get's added to IE9, you will know that most of the die hard XP people are gone. Microsoft recently started forcing upgrades to IE8 for XP users still using 6 & 7 via the Automatic Updates process. Perhaps that's part of the reason you're seeing fewer 6 & 7 users.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I use IE mainly because it works great for every website I go to except this one. 

MLS 
1. Links don't work 
2. Posting photos are a pain 
3. I keep having to login 
4. I click the box to remember my login, but it never does 
5. etc, etc, etc 

If it were not for the people on this site, that I consider friends, I would have jumped ship along time ago. 

For a website to ignore the most popular internet browser is an internet crime.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By Greg Elmassian on 02 May 2012 04:28 PM 
Statistics can be "played with".

I'll agree on one Chrome statistic, it's the single most PROFFERED and ACCIDENTALLY INSTALLED browser in the world. So many programs offer to install it, and many people forget to uncheck all the check boxes for additional software to be installed.

If I had a buck for every time I had to uncheck "install google chrome"... I'd have a nice nest egg.

I go by statistics of who used the web site.

Here are actual statistics on people using my web site, which gets several hundred hits a day minimum.

Remember that "google" also includes a lot of cell phone browsers on Android phones. 












Well, I must really be weird. I'm not even on the radar screen: 1920 X 1200. But I haven't been to your web site more than a few times either.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 03 May 2012 09:10 AM 
I use IE mainly because it works great for every website I go to except this one. 

MLS 
1. Links don't work 
2. Posting photos are a pain 
3. I keep having to login 
4. I click the box to remember my login, but it never does 
5. etc, etc, etc 

If it were not for the people on this site, that I consider friends, I would have jumped ship along time ago. 

For a website to ignore the most popular internet browser is an internet crime. 

Why must people continue to say inserting pictures and links is hard, there are many many posts on how to do it.

Alan


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Why must people continue to say inserting pictures and links is hard, there are many many posts on how to do it.Good question.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 03 May 2012 10:40 PM 
Why must people continue to say inserting pictures and links is hard, there are many many posts on how to do it.Good question. And the answer is that the "many many posts on how to do it" are long and complicated. They mention too many steps and there are too many "IF's" in them which leads to confusion because many people don't know if the "IF" applies to them, because they have no idea what the "IF" is refering to.

SOME sites (too few!) have one button to insert an image. It brings up a dialog box where the user enters the location of the photo. It does not matter what the physical size of the image is, or what the file size is, or where the file is at that moment, as long as it can be found. If, at present, it resides on the web someplace it is fetched from there, if it resides only on the user's computer it is transmitted to the server for web storage. No matter where it comes from, it is automatically adjusted for size to fit the forum rules for width and height and compressed such as to make the file transfer to the outside world as fast as possible. Sometimes it appears in the posting as a thumbnail of some sort (AUTOMATICALLY! no need for the person posting the image to create yet another file with its own DIFFERENT set of rules for size) and a link is created so that if the image is clicked-on by the user reading the posting, a new window opens and the full sized image is presented.

The user does not need to know the size limits or that images have to be on the web someplace to be seen by the rest of the world. All they need to know is the location of the "Insert Image" button and the location of the image file and how to click on the "I'm done decribing everything I know about the file, so make it right for this forum" button to complete the operation of inserting an image. They can then continue adding text to the posting they are creating. The image is automatically located, sized and inserted in the posting with white space above and below so that text doesn't get lost off the right side of the screen.

MANY people are horribly intimidated by "options" that have no meaning in their vocabulary or experience. I know my eyes very quickly glaze over and I understand NOTHING when someone sticks an insurance form or some other financial contract in front of me! I know what all the words mean, but I have no idea what the sentences and paragraphs mean "to me"... So I can recognize that posting images here can be totally befuddling to the user that has never done it, or does it so seldom that the "how" is just a vague memory because they didn't understand what they were doing when they did it last year or 3 months ago or last week or 10 minutes ago.

I AM a computer GURU (40 years in computer and software design)... and I AM a 1st Class Member here... and I find the instructions for posting photos here to be somewhat intimidating. It is "easy" but I have yet to tryout all the 'features' available because I don't understand them or how they work or WHY and I don't want to waste my time playing with them.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I use FIREFOX 'cause it's safer, not because IE is preloaded.... and do not use IE anymore!!!!! 

Never have trouble with it!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I use 1920 x 1200 also Del.. be forwarned, it's getting really hard to find that resolution any more. 
Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

My webmaster has forced me to use Firefox when editing my website. I don't particularly like it as it keeps changing the way it works. 

I use IE8 for everything else and have never had any issues. Period.


----------

